# Intensive 3 month course



## pouncingpanda (Mar 26, 2009)

I would like to take an intensive 2 or 3 month culinary arts course, particularly one geared towards a professional education (as opposed to hobby). Location is not an issue, I will happily relocate to anywhere in the world (including UK, USA, Philippines, etc). Can anybody recommend such a program? Most programs are 6 months+. Thank you very much.


----------

